# good oil cooler



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

i have an oil cooler set up for my tranny fluid. it's a B&M like you see 
here
it appears to be 'sweating' oil from parts of the top portion of the cooler. so do these stacked plate designs typically fail over time? my cooler is only 3 years old which is too damn soon for this to be happening, so i was wondering if anyone could recommend a hardy made in america cooler that will last me 10 years. thks


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: good oil cooler (petesell)*

Is there anything still made in America?! And if so is it "hardy" made?!















I'd like to do a power steering cooler and can't find much.....thinking of doing a trans cooler for it.


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: good oil cooler (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Is there anything still made in America?! And if so is it "hardy" made?!

















there are a few things still made in usa, and very often they'll be hardier than their chinese/mexican counterparts because of better materials and manufacturing process. that's not always the case, which is why i'm asking. 
anyone here have 5 or more years on an oil cooler without issues? maybe that's the better question.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: good oil cooler (petesell)*

Yes, one for almost five years and the other for two, both are kits from eurosport acc.
I've only had to replace one hose but it was install error, where it cracked at the barbs and would weep a little.


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: good oil cooler (gehr)*

i called eurospec. 
their coolers are not B&M, which is fine by me since my B&M is failing. he thought they were borg-warner, but didn't sound too sure of himself. the design is similar so it would work for me. i'm going to use stainless lines this time, as the rubber lines fail over time & tend to leak at the fittings. it's more expensive, but i'm kicking myself for not doing it that way the first time round.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: good oil cooler (petesell)*

I hear ya, my hoses have been good so far but S/S would be much better!
This is the kit http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...l.htm


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: good oil cooler (gehr)*

setrab coolers, last a long time. I have a stock volvo cooler thats godknows how old and still fine just as new


----------

